# Newbees im Deister



## moorteufel (3. April 2002)

Also Leute
wir habens wahr gemacht!
Nach etlichen Terminverschiebungen waren Ulli und ich am 02.04 pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr am Deister Parkplatz in Feggendorf ( dank der präzisen Beschreibung von Hattrick ohne " Verfahrer").  Die Räder zusammengebaut und los gings. 
Hattrick hatte uns eine Tour geplant, so 40 km und ca. 1000 hm sagte er, für uns genau richtig. Und so radelten wir rauf zur Kreuzbuche, kleine "Orientierungspause" oben, und weiter über den Kammweg, Fensehturm bis zum Nordmannsturm, echt toll, und wir waren auch stark begeistert. 
Ein echt "Sahnewetter", kaum Spaziergänger unterwegs, der Deister gehörte uns!
Auf der Abfahrt zum Nienstedter Pass "versägten" wir eine Gruppe Rennradler, die hatten mit ihren schmalen Reifen wohl echt Respekt vor dem leicht sandigen Asphalt. 
Mein Tacho bewegte sich in ungeahnten Bereichen, sowas bietet einem die heimische Landschaft halt nicht.
Weiter gings zum Annaturm, dort endlich mal ne richtige Rast mit was zum Beissen und so, und dann zurück über Nienstedter Blick, Wallmannshütte usw zur Kreuzbuche. die letzten Anstiege gingen dann beim Ulli schon an die Kondition, der Ärmste ist ja auch erst seit ein paar Wochen auf dem Bike unterwegs. 
Aber so schnell wollten wir das Ganze nun doch nicht beenden.
Bei der Kreuzbuche angelangt fiel unser Blick auf den Wegweiser "Teufelsbrücke", wollte Hattrick uns das vorenthalten?
"Wenns ungefähr die gleiche Höhe hat", so Ulli, und los gings. Aber der Weg zur Teufelsbrücke ging ständig berab, zu meiner Freude, doch Ulli dachte wohl an den Rückweg, und sah nicht mehr so happy aus. 
Bei der Teufelsbrücke angekommen, gings dann auch wieder schön berauf, irgendsoon Rundwerg, weiss nicht R2 oder so. Dem Ulli gings dann echt an die Kondition und mir irgendwie auch. Plötzlich erblickte ich ein Abkürzung, ein Trail, zuerst bergab dann wieder ansteigend. 
Nicht lange nachgedacht, Ullis "Idiot" im Rücken stürzte ich mich hinunter, Schwung holend für den Anstieg zurück auf den Weg, der sich in Kurven den Berg hinfaufwand. am tiefsten Punkt stoppte dann eine Tauwasserrinne, fies mit Blättern gefüllt meinen Schwung. Kurz bevor mein Hinterrad über mir war klickte ich aus, so als ob man mit 40 Sachen in einen Fahrradständer fährt. Den folgenden Anstieg musste ich nun schiebend überwinden. kam zeitgleich mit Ulli am Hauptweg an. 
Spott und Hohn über mich, bin halt Newbee!
Irgendwie kamen wir dann doch an der Kreuzbuche an, wie magisch angezogen von Hattricks Warnung "der Feggendorfer Stollen ist ...nix für Anfänger...usw(etwas frei interpretiert,´´tschuldige Hattrick).
Jedenfalls lies sich Ulli durch nichts abhalten, und wenns das Letzte ist was ich tue, sagte er, da fahr ich runter.
Gesagt und getan. ich hinterher, die ersten 200 m erschienen mir wie kaum gebremster Freier Fall, danach gings dann einigermassen kontrolliert weiter, bis..
..ja bis Ulli vor mir, einem plötzlich auftauchenden Fußgängerpäärchen ausweichend, die Spur wechselte, dabei mit dem Hinterrad in einer weiteren Rinne einfädelte und nach einer wahren Glanzleistung an Körperbeherrschung...
... einfach weiterfuhr!   Akrobat Schön!
So kamen wir wohlbehalten an unserem Auto an, um viele Eindrücke reicher und mit der Gewissheit das wir nicht zum letzten Mal hierwaren.

Ich danke Hattrick für seine Unterstützung....hat uns einen Riesenspass gemacht, tolle Vorbereitung unserer Tour.

Ich denke irgendwann sind wir so fit um mit Euch mal gemeinsam ne Reise zu machen....
..bis dann
Moorteufel


PS: Fotos hab ich auch gemacht, aber nur herkömmliche, müssen erst mal entwickelt werden.


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Moin Moorteufel!

Super Bericht 
Da haben wir ja dann ein weiteres Mitglied im Nordforum für das literarische Quartett 
Leider hast Du den Abgabetermin für den literarischen Wettstreit, ausgeschrieben vom berliner ESK-Mitgründer jockel, um den schönsten Tourbericht nur knapp verpasst. Stichtag war der 01.04.2002!
(war jetzt für Insider)

BTW: Falls jockel hier mitliest: Wer ist denn nun Gewinner  ?

Ansonsten sehr schön, daß wir zukünftig auch mal in einer größeren Gruppe in den Deister fahren 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (4. April 2002)

Kann mich Rabbit nur anschließen, toller Bericht!! 

Aber wer den Feggendorfer Stollen abfährt ist doch mit Sicherheit kein Newbie mehr... 

Und schreibts hier rein, wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid...bisher haben wir noch keinen verloren oder überfordert...


----------



## foxi (4. April 2002)

Doller Bericht  -  ich auch so schreiben wollen können verdammichnochmal


----------



## moorteufel (4. April 2002)

hallo Jungs
vielen Dank für die Blumen!  

ich gebe mir halt immer Mühe!

aber mal ganz im Ernst..
Ulli hat sein Bike tatsächlich erst seit ein paar Wochen und ich fahr zwar schon seit einem Jahr, aber bei uns ist eh alles so flach und in den Harburger Bergen war ich mit dem Bike auch noch nie...
DAS WIRD SICH JETZT ÄNDERN!
...arbeite schließlich gleich nebenan.
Also uns hat die Tour durch den Deister wirklich Spass gemacht, und wenn Ulli wieder aus der Intensivstation entlassen wird  , dann.... nee ehrlich, wir kommen wieder!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal in den HaHü´s, die zeit für Touren wird ja immer besser und ich werde das Forum mmer im Auge behalten.

Tschau 
der Moorteufel


----------



## Hattrick (4. April 2002)

Beifall für die Geschichte

die Höhenmeter habt ihr nicht gespürt ? Dann kann ja die nächste Deistertour geplant werden ... Ich hatte schon damit spekuliert dass ihr die Abfahrt zum Fegg. Stollen runterschiebt, aber runterheizen ? Die Teufelsbrücke/Walhalla/Bantorfer Höhe habe ich absichtlich weggelassen, da es für das nächste Mal auch noch etwas zum Entdecken geben sollte.  

Also bis zum nächsten Mal, und dann gebt ihr ein oder zwei  aus.


----------

